# Toyota Rav4 2004 52,000: Clutch gone also FlyWheel



## BobMax (23 Sep 2008)

Any Toyoto Rav4 Owners?
My 2004 Rav4 with 52,000 on the clock - Clutch gone also FlyWheel
I now hear this is a common fault with this make?
Anybody have this trouble?


----------



## seantheman (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Toyota Rav4 Owners*

yeah i had the same thing happen on a 2002 rav 4. it was out of warranty and had already got it repaired before i found out it was a common problem so toyota dealership weren't helpful. think they changed the flywheel on later models. cost a fortune at the time


----------



## Bessa (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: Toyota Rav4 Owners*

Hi,

Both myself and hubby are present and past owners of Rav4 and have not had any problems with them to date.


----------



## TonyBoy (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: Toyota Rav4 Owners*

Two of my friends had the same fault with Toyoto RAV4
On inside the Guarantee and one outside of it.
A message should go out to all TOYOTO RAV4 OWNERS:-
BEFORE THE GUARANTEE EXPIRES GO TO YOUR GARAGE AND HAVE FLYWHEEL and GEAR BOX CHECKED. The one outside the Guarantee cost €2,500 including Gear Box - over €1,400 for parts.
As shown on a "Used Car WebSite" this is a common fault with this type of car.


----------



## ajapale (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: Toyota Rav4 Owners*

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions to Car & motoring

Please read the posting guidelines and post in the correct forum.


----------



## BobMax (25 Sep 2008)

Sorry about that.
I was so upset on the cost of replacing FLYWHEEL that I did not read the Sections.
It would appear from other sites that there is a fault with FLYWHEELS in TOYOTA RAV4's going back to 2002. Customer Care in Toyoto - DON'T CARE


----------



## seantheman (5 May 2010)

Having to replace the dual mass flywheel in Rav4 for the second time. Going to replace with solid flywheel and clutch kit this time. Dual mass seems to be a waste of space, think Ford are having same issues with the new Tranny. Being replaced with solid flywheel. Afaik all that is sacrificed is a slightly smoother take off, is this right? It'll prob cost about €700 to put right this time


----------



## roker (6 May 2010)

I notice that 90% of people ride the clutch when at traffic lights ect. This creates excessive wear. This will account for short clutch life


----------



## Caveat (6 May 2010)

roker said:


> I notice that 90% of people ride the clutch when at traffic lights ect.


 
How do you know?

I would doubt it anyway - older drivers maybe but virtually no-one I know (around 40 and under)


----------



## roker (6 May 2010)

How do I know; I sit and watch them every day, they are so impatient waiting for the lights to change


----------

